# Holiday to get more playing time!!!



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

...because Louis Williams is out for 8 weeks


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Holday to get more playing time!!!*

n/m


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

It sucks for Lou because he was playing so well.

It's weird. Sixers didn't have any serious injuries the past couple years (outside of Brand last year) and this year both Speights and Williams get something serious.


----------



## vinsanity77 (May 1, 2006)

Hey,
How has Jrue been playing for you guys? I know he doesn't get too much playing time, but can anyone give me a review how Jrue has fared so far?
Lou's injury could be a blessing in disguise for you guys, if the rookie can come in and show what he's capable of and stepping up a little


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Before the injury he hasn't gotten too much burn, but he's been extremely productive in the spurts he's played. In the half court he has the tendency to overdribble, and he has made some lazy passes, but his on the ball defense has been great, and he brings great energy to the floor.

The biggest surprise has been his jumper.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

vinsanity77 said:


> Hey,
> How has Jrue been playing for you guys? I know he doesn't get too much playing time, but can anyone give me a review how Jrue has fared so far?
> Lou's injury could be a blessing in disguise for you guys, if the rookie can come in and show what he's capable of and stepping up a little


He's been about what people thought he'd be coming in as a rookie; he's an energetic defender and player who is turnover prone and not quite ready to be a prime-time point guard. I'm willing to bet that his jump shot is inconsistent for a while.

What I'm not really sure of is how far he can grow and how good he'll be in consistent minutes. I'm quite sure he'll ever be the ideal starting point guard, or if he's a better combo off the bench - he's got a long way to go as a scorer and passer before he's definitely either.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Also, ESPN says Holiday will start.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

And he promptly stinks up the court.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Holiday is the best on ball defender the Sixers have had since Eric Snow. The kid is amazing. He completely shut down Russell Westbrook. Now here's hoping the team can just go to a basic man defense they'd be a lot better.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Lol. He's not even better than Iguodala. He might be in time, and he did do a good job on Westbrook, but he's still clueless against vets. Mike Bibby had a field-day with him, and so will any savvy ball-handler. Westbrook is about the perfect matchup for him at this point.

Right now, he's all heart and no brain on defense. Not a terrible place for a rookie to be, but I'm not going to count on him making that jump until it happens.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

If it was any other year I'd agree, but this season Iguodala has been average at best on the defensive end.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

A very good game from holiday. Also, seems to have forced Ellis into a terrible game (will watch tomorrow). We'll see how indicative this is of future performance.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

And seems that Jordan went satisfied with the Holiday and Iverson backcourt:
http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a...ordan_likes_playing_iverson_holiday_together/


----------

